# Considering a Folding E-Bike



## 1lor (3 Feb 2021)

I haven't' ridden my normal hybrid bike for a few years, I do need to commute into Glasgow for work, one bus to my local train station then another from the Glasgow train station onto another bus to get to my destination.

Therefore I am looking for a folding e-bike to cut out the two busses if possible. I am not a lightweight person so need something sturdy with pannier racks as I'm used to cycle 14 mile round trip for food shops and transport a lot of food on the racks, handles and backpack. 

My own bike (not sure what the correct name is) has the handlebar stem that adjust if i want to sit more upright or in a racing style position, I prefer to sit a bit more upright as I have long legs, shorter back and neck so strict racing positions are very uncomfortable for me, I don't see this adjustment stem on bikes these days this would be a bonus if I could have something like this. My own bike is 20" frame mens bike i'm a woman, women bikes are not big enough for me. 

Can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## sheddy (3 Feb 2021)

Budget ?


----------



## cougie uk (3 Feb 2021)

The Brompton e bike would be the best I think but it's pricey. 

Great luggage attachments - folds well too. 

Three or four different bars that alter the height for you too. Is there a Brompton specialist in Glasgow - Kinetic bikes ?


----------



## 1lor (3 Feb 2021)

cougie uk said:


> The Brompton e bike would be the best I think but it's pricey.
> 
> Great luggage attachments - folds well too.
> 
> Three or four different bars that alter the height for you too. Is there a Brompton specialist in Glasgow - Kinetic bikes ?



I'm not looking to have a Brompton, i dont know about budget, what do you get for £1k or £2k for instance.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Feb 2021)

Although the Brompton ebike is very good it was designed in the last century and looks it. They have just tacked a ekit on.
The GoCycle on the other hand is bang up to date and designed by a guy who used to work for McLaren and it shows.

View: https://youtu.be/F8D_lN7pLqU


----------



## 1lor (3 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Although the Brompton ebike is very good it was designed in the last century and looks it. They have just tacked a ekit on.
> The GoCycle on the other hand is bang up to date and designed by a guy who used to work for McLaren and it shows.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/F8D_lN7pLqU




that is not practical, i'm looking for real options here, can you please suggest something based on what i said in my original post.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Feb 2021)

That does look nice but the Brompton luggage seems better to me. And it folds better ?


----------



## tribanjules (3 Feb 2021)

Decathlon tilt 500. They are £850 new but I got cracker off fleabay for 350. Nippy comfy good brakes. Battery slides out frame when hinged.


----------



## FishFright (3 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Although the Brompton ebike is very good it was designed in the last century and looks it. They have just tacked a ekit on.
> The GoCycle on the other hand is bang up to date and designed by a guy who used to work for McLaren and it shows.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/F8D_lN7pLqU




The GoCycle is the nicest of the ebikes I've tried so far with a really smooth power delivery at start. It's a genuinely fantastic product .
Also a local Community Interest Company handles packing the spares for them and they are lovely bunch of people who do a lot of good things .


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Although the Brompton ebike is very good it was designed in the last century and looks it. They have just tacked a ekit on.
> The GoCycle on the other hand is bang up to date and designed by a guy who used to work for McLaren and it shows.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/F8D_lN7pLqU




That is super looking. If it is reliable/robust then it knocks the dated looking competition by quite a bit


----------



## sheddy (4 Feb 2021)

I'd suggest the FLIT but zero luggage capacity.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Feb 2021)

Should be @CXRAndy Somebody on here bought one fairly recently but can’t remember who.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Feb 2021)

I cannot help with ideas of what to buy, but, I would suggest, you consider weight of the bike, in your "must haves". Depending on the actual situation once you arrive at the Railway Station, and, at the "other" end, how far are you going to have to carry the folded bike (in addition to actually getting it on and off the train). I would suspect that most electric folders are going to weigh in at about 18-20kg. That is a not inconsiderable weight to carry for any distance.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> that is not practical, i'm looking for real options here, can you please suggest something based on what i said in my original post.


bit rude....seems bang on what the op asked.


----------



## cougie uk (5 Feb 2021)

The suggestions have been very practical I thought. You need to pay more for both an e bike and a folding bike so obviously a folding e bike won't be cheap. 

If it is cheap it'll be rubbish. 

Good thing is that Bromptons hold their value.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Feb 2021)

All ebikes, folding or otherwise, are relatively heavy, unwieldy lumps.

Taking one on and off a train twice a day is not a good prospect.

An eBrompton would be one of the better bets, even the otherwise excellent Gocycle doesn't have a very easy or compact fold.


----------



## tribanjules (5 Feb 2021)

I got mine for 350 versus 850 new. My daughter loves it


----------



## Cycleops (5 Feb 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> An eBrompton would be one of the better bets, even the otherwise excellent Gocycle doesn't have a very easy or compact fold.


The latest version GoCycle has a claimed fold time of 10 seconds, okay realistically about half a minute.






There’s not too much in it considering the GoCycle has 20” wheels. Plus you’re going to have to use both hands on the Brompton due to the separate battery.


----------



## 1lor (5 Feb 2021)

I need something practical and MUST have pannier racks on, I intend to go food shopping like i used to do, the go cycle looks like an expensive option that does not have this rack on, so it's not something i would consider. 

I have given a guide price of £1k or £2k so i can get an idea of what i can get for that price, it's not necessarily what i would even spend, I don't know that yet. 

What other things must I look out for with folding e-bikes?


----------



## Cycleops (5 Feb 2021)

Folding bikes as you might have noticed have much smaller wheels than conventional bikes so panniers not work on some folders. Most will take proprietary luggage which sits in front of the bars and/or on the rear rack. You need to research if the luggage has the capacity you need. In fact the gocycle does have a rack which takes panniers.



plus a quite large capacity front pack.




The Brompton won’t take any thing at the front as the battery takes up that space so you’re limited to the rear rack.
You also need to look at the range the battery will give you.


----------



## cougie uk (5 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Folding bikes as you might have noticed have much smaller wheels than conventional bikes so panniers not work on some folders. Most will take proprietary luggage which sits in front of the bars and/or on the rear rack. You need to research if the luggage has the capacity you need. In fact the gocycle does have a rack which takes panniers.
> View attachment 572300
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true. You can get a specific 20l bag for £150.


----------



## 1lor (5 Feb 2021)

I would also want one with mud guards, thats one think i had to fit to my bike as it had none, i could only find an ill fitting one but it's done the job and served the purpose. do these ebikes come with them already on? for what price range do they come with disc brake?


----------



## 1lor (5 Feb 2021)

What kind of body weight do folding bikes generally take. mine normal bike is a GT and has thick tubing so could take someone with more body weight?


----------



## 1lor (5 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Folding bikes as you might have noticed have much smaller wheels than conventional bikes so panniers not work on some folders. Most will take proprietary luggage which sits in front of the bars and/or on the rear rack. You need to research if the luggage has the capacity you need. In fact the gocycle does have a rack which takes panniers.
> View attachment 572300
> 
> 
> ...



Your gocycle bike looks like something that would attract thieves, it's too flashy for me, that's something I would want to avoid. Again that bike is not for me, and likely not in my price range.


----------



## cougie uk (5 Feb 2021)

Bromptons have guards. But leave any of these bikes out and they will get nicked. Keep them with you.


----------



## 1lor (5 Feb 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Bromptons have guards. But leave any of these bikes out and they will get nicked. Keep them with you.


I'm not really bothered what brand it is, Brompton sounds expensive what other brands are worth looking at. I may get more for my money, got to be something else out there.


----------



## matiz (5 Feb 2021)

How about a Carrera crosscity £999 from Halfords mudguards , pannier rack 20" wheels 30 mile range , two year guarantee on electrical parts and will carry 120 kg .


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2021)

A few years ago, I got a £500 folding ebike from eBay.
My advice would be - don't buy a £500 folding ebike from eBay.
Can you get to a Decathlon? No amount of well-meaning advice from us will replace seeing a bike, trying to pick it up and feeling how stable it is when folded. The Tilt 500 folder costs £350, the electric version is £900, and that's a lot of cash to spend unless you're sure it'll do what you want it to. Are you going to have to carry it at railway stations, for instance? I once had to carry a Brompton the length of a TGV (thanks, SNCF jobsworth!) and that was bad enough.


----------



## neil earley (6 Feb 2021)

Look at Tern Vectron absolutely best folder out there but pricey


----------



## gzoom (6 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> Your gocycle bike looks like something that would attract thieves, it's too flashy for me, that's something I would want to avoid. Again that bike is not for me, and likely not in my price range.



Am not sure there is any bike that fits your expectations and budget. A £1k folding eBike will be rubbish. It'll weigh nearly 20kg which is ALOT to carry, awful to ride, and still get nicked.

I cannot think of a single eBike that fits your list of needs.


----------



## annedonnelly (6 Feb 2021)

Does it have to be an e-bike? It's not clear on your original post how far you'd be cycling in each stage? An ordinary folder would be lighter (no battery) & likely have more luggage capacity (no battery). Maybe an ordinary folder would be suitable and opens up your options a lot.

I love my Brompton, but if you don't like them, don't get one. Though if you do get one they hold their resale value very well. You'd get most of your money back.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Feb 2021)

gzoom said:


> I cannot think of a single eBike that fits your list of needs.



That's because the OP's expectations are unrealistic.

Which is not to criticise, most non-ebikers think ebikes will do things they just won't.

The GoCycle is an excellent, modern ebike, but it is still heavy and unwieldy when folded, with bits sticking out of it.

Lugging any ebike on and off a train twice a day is a non-starter, particularly at commuter time when services are likely to be busy.

I had a cheaper folding ebike which was roughly at the OP's budget.

It was just about doable to occasionally lug it in and out of my hatchback, although I managed to scratch the bumper in the end, despite being careful.

The best option here is the eBrompton - battery and bag over your shoulder, and lug the (still heavier due to the motor) folded bike onto the train.

If the round trip mileage is short, a Brompton Nano conversion would be even better because there is an option to use the small Bosch lawnmower battery.

Less weight, and more room in the Brommie bag for luggage.

https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/


----------



## Cycleops (6 Feb 2021)

The OP needs to have a good think about how she is going to be using the bike and whether it is going to be a practical for her purposes given it’s weight.
i think an unpowered model might be the best solution in the end.
There are various options now to hire a Brompton including from a dock:
https://bromptonsubscription.com/
Trying it would at least tell you if one is right for your needs.


----------



## 1lor (6 Feb 2021)

What kind of gears do you get on them i think mine is 21 shimano gears i don't like hub gears?


----------



## cougie uk (6 Feb 2021)

Extra gears will add extra complexity and weight. 

Bromptons are hub gears. Less to go wrong with them - you can't knock the derailleur on a bike that hasn't got one. And surely having power means you don't need the gear range that you'd want without electric.


----------



## Drzdave58 (6 Feb 2021)

Bike Friday have an e version too...if you want electric it’s best to pay a little more for something that will last.


----------



## 1lor (7 Feb 2021)

I have stated two reasons why I want a folding e-bike...

1 to cut out two bus links either end of a train ride. 
2 to take shopping home instead of getting on a taxi to a supermarket i cannot even get to direct on the bus. 

I stated that I am not sure about budget but wanted to *get an idea what* I would get for £1K -£2k, and is not necessarily what I would pay for one; but didn't know how much i would spend. 

*Distance *isn't going to be anymore than 30 miles, I've never done that on my normal bike which I understand a lot of e-bikes will go to. 

I don't want something that would attract *thieves *the gocycle has no built in pannier rack, nor mud guards which is a big no-no, any of the alternative floating type pannier rack i would imagine would have weight limits and is not what I am looking for. 

I am not interested in reselling a bike if it suits my purpose and suits my bodyweight/shape, activities I intend to use it for then I keep it for life. I'm one of these types that buys something once as long as it fits the bill

I hope that clears up your questions here, and be able offer options for me to consider.


----------



## cougie uk (7 Feb 2021)

When you say attract thieves - any decent bike is a target. Some of my bikes are over 2 grand but I never leave them unattended anyway.


----------



## 1lor (7 Feb 2021)

This is my bike I had to put on mud guards and a rear pannier rack; I made other modifications to it, i love it and I would never sell it. 

I got the 20 inch mens bike though i could go the next size up as i'm a funny shape person; as i have long legs but a shorter back and neck the handle stem system (i'm not sure of the correct term) you see with an tilt adjuster so I can sit either more upright or in racing position, again this bike is comfortable, whereas others i tried the shop were very uncomfortable, this is a consideration for me for any bike purchase.


----------



## Drzdave58 (7 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> I have stated two reasons why I want a folding e-bike...
> 
> 1 to cut out two bus links either end of a train ride.
> 2 to take shopping home instead of getting on a taxi to a supermarket i cannot even get to direct on the bus.
> ...


All things considered I think the e brompton is your best choice.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Feb 2021)

Folding ebikes are configured differently to conventional full size bikes so you're not comparing like with like.
Panniers won't work with 16" wheels as the panniers will be almost dragging on the ground which is why the major brands like Brompton have their own dedicated luggage. If you must have panniers you will need to find a 20" bike.
Any bike will attract thieves, that's an absolute, there's no way around that apart from a good lock.
All things considered the e Brompton would seem seem to provide the best solution.
A good 20" bike is the Vectron but again the money goes up:
https://ebiketips.road.cc/content/r...ext=But while the eLink was,up as an e-folder.


----------



## sheddy (7 Feb 2021)

Could the FLIT https://flit.bike pull a trailer ?


----------



## 1lor (7 Feb 2021)

sheddy said:


> Could the FLIT https://flit.bike pull a trailer ?


I have no use for a trailer. I'm only looking commuter/leisure cycling here options here


----------



## 1lor (7 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Folding ebikes are configured differently to conventional full size bikes so you're not comparing like with like.
> Panniers won't work with 16" wheels as the panniers will be almost dragging on the ground which is why the major brands like Brompton have their own dedicated luggage. If you must have panniers you will need to find a 20" bike.
> Any bike will attract thieves, that's an absolute, there's no way around that apart from a good lock.
> All things considered the e Brompton would seem seem to provide the best solution.
> ...


There are others out there that look more up to date than Brompton and its price tag. 

There's loads of brands on the Internet with pannier racks. I'm asking for alternatives to the big names to get more bang for my buck.


----------



## Drzdave58 (7 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> There are others out there that look more up to date than Brompton and its price tag.
> 
> There's loads of brands on the Internet with pannier racks. I'm asking for alternatives to the big names to get more bang for my buck.


I really don’t think you will find a suitable alternative to a Brompton. Good luck in your search tho.


----------



## Rusty Rocket (7 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> There are others out there that look more up to date than Brompton and its price tag.
> 
> There's loads of brands on the Internet with pannier racks. I'm asking for alternatives to the big names to get more bang for my buck.


There are loads of brands on the internet, but I think as you can see from the responses a cheap ebike will be rubbish. If you want to buy something that you’ll never sell there are only really 2 options - GC or EBrommie.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Feb 2021)

I don't think the OP realises that a lot development goes into an ebike and that costs money. Sure you can find plenty of cheap models where they've just taken a standard folder and tacked a motor and battery on but ultimately it won't give you a rewarding reliable or quality experience.

I think we've exhausted the available options to give the best possible options but if you think you can find a cheap reliable machine to do what you want I wish you luck.


----------



## sheddy (7 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> I have no use for a trailer. I'm only looking commuter/leisure cycling here options here



Weekdays, take the FLIT on the train.
Weekends, tow your shopping home in the trailer.


----------



## Rusty Rocket (7 Feb 2021)

The only other alternative I can think of is buying a non electric folder and converting to an ebike with a conversion kit. Never tried it, or know anyone that has but there’s plenty of them to choose from.

The kits won’t be anywhere near as good as a proper ebike, but at least you’ll still have a decent bike underneath it all.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Feb 2021)

I think this is a visit from an old friend, ask lots of questions, dismissing any advice and searching for the moon on a stick.


----------



## 1lor (8 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I think this is a visit from an old friend, ask lots of questions, dismissing any advice and searching for the moon on a stick.



There is no need for your tone, I will be reporting your comment I've have asked for advise but you all seem to be dismissive of the other brands out there. I've seen some online in the £2-3k and beyond that are not term, Brompton, go cycle, decathlon but I don't see anyone quoting any of those brands to me it looks like you have limited experience and cannot quote pros and cons, and not willing to try others out there or at least look at it.

Once again - Who said I'm going to pay £1k I gave a figure to find out what I could get for that price, as you were all asking, try reading what I said.

There's been others on various comparison magazines, the gadget show.over thr years I've seen not one of you have quoted these brand names featured some of them had pannier racks and mud guards.


----------



## Rusty Rocket (8 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> There is no need for your tone, I will be reporting your comment I've have asked for advise but you all seem to be dismissive of the other brands out there. I've seen some online in the £2-3k and beyond that are not term, Brompton, go cycle, decathlon but I don't see anyone quoting any of those brands to me it looks like you have limited experience and cannot quote pros and cons, and not willing to try others out there or at least look at it.
> 
> Once again - Who said I'm going to pay £1k I gave a figure to find out what I could get for that price, as you were all asking, try reading what I said.
> 
> There's been others on various comparison magazines, the gadget show.over thr years I've seen not one of you have quoted these brand names featured some of them had pannier racks and mud guards.


To be fair, your tone is aggressive and hardly conducive to a civilised conversation.

There are lots of brands out there, some featured on TV etc, but this forum is bike users who live with these, have tried others and ultimately ended up with the ones mentioned.

Being given a bike for an afternoon to write a piece for a magazine and living with one day in, day out are very different.
Suggest you take on board what you’ve been told on here and go look round some LBC and see what they have to offer.


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Feb 2021)

One of my colleagues bought one of those carbon go cycles with a battery tube and he was initially upset with the range it offered and often commented how it had let him down if he had to cycle to and from work, with meetings elsewhere through the day and had left him pedalling a heavy inefficient bike up around Bradford's many hills working up a sweat. Also, he didn't like the fold, IIRC he said something about it being faffy, and not as convenient as the Brompton. That said, I see this colleague bring the bike into his office frequently enough that this hasn't led him to sell it on. If you can can ensure the range wouldn't be a problem, and electric folder can be a great tool. Fully charged, my 625W battery (hybrid style frame) hasn't left me worrying about range on my lengthy commute. Because of the need to carry folders, you don't tend to get very large batteries, also they tend to have to compromise on total size.


----------



## 1lor (8 Feb 2021)

I have not been aggressive at all. As I said people are too dismissive of the other brands out there.

I'm going to look into the below someone here mentioned, it doesn't look as attractive to thieves, it has mud guards, pannier racks I would have to query and is featured on a couple of best folding ebike YouTube videos in addition to what the poster here sai so it's worth a look into.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/electric-assisted-folding-bike-tilt-500/_/R-p-145622?mc=8500547&c=GREY&utm_campaign=2116208:Skimlinks.com&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=RakutenMarketing


----------



## 1lor (8 Feb 2021)

https://www.raleigh.co.uk/gb/en/stow-e-way/


Also this one, any thoughts on this?


----------



## tribanjules (8 Feb 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> A few years ago, I got a £500 folding ebike from eBay.
> My advice would be - don't buy a £500 folding ebike from eBay.
> Can you get to a Decathlon? No amount of well-meaning advice from us will replace seeing a bike, trying to pick it up and feeling how stable it is when folded. The Tilt 500 folder costs £350, the electric version is £900, and that's a lot of cash to spend unless you're sure it'll do what you want it to. Are you going to have to carry it at railway stations, for instance? I once had to carry a Brompton the length of a TGV (thanks, SNCF jobsworth!) and that was bad enough.


Tilt 500 electric on flea bay for under 300 but needs a £120 battery. Happy with mine tho


----------



## 1lor (8 Feb 2021)

confusedcyclist said:


> One of my colleagues bought one of those carbon go cycles with a battery tube and he was initially upset with the range it offered and often commented how it had let him down if he had to cycle to and from work, with meetings elsewhere through the day and had left him pedalling a heavy inefficient bike up around Bradford's many hills working up a sweat. Also, he didn't like the fold, IIRC he said something about it being faffy, and not as convenient as the Brompton. That said, I see this colleague bring the bike into his office frequently enough that this hasn't led him to sell it on. If you can can ensure the range wouldn't be a problem, and electric folder can be a great tool. Fully charged, my 625W battery (hybrid style frame) hasn't left me worrying about range on my lengthy commute. Because of the need to carry folders, you don't tend to get very large batteries, also they tend to have to compromise on total size.



What should I know about the battery wattage? How many miles do they last, what about in cold weather's do you get less out of them?


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Feb 2021)

Well, generally speaking, the more watts, the more miles, but not all things are equal in bikes, as the temperature, weight, aerodynamics, wind speed and rider effort all impact the range you can expect. Look at the max range quoted by the bike manufacturers, and half it. That it probably what you can expect if the conditions you are riding in are not favourable. Also rememeber as the battery ages, it's capacity deteriorates, so range will fall over time too. Will you be easily able to get hold of a new battery in 3-5 years time if it no longer meets your needs? Some brands will make parts available long term, others just want to sell you a new bike.

I appreciate you said you were not keen on the Brompton, may I ask why?
Out of most folding bikes, it has a superior fold, in terms of simplicity, ease and speed. Compare the Brompton to the Btwin you just linked to, that's a mess, but don't take our word for it, go test them both out and compare. Certainly the Brompton is more expensive to buy outright, but that you will find with the Brompton is that the design doesn't change every year meaning you will easily find parts and dealers who will repair and stock parts, and where things have changed, the new parts fit on older bikes as the frame and fold doesn't change. You can bet your last £5 note that Decathlon will not be offering spares in 3-5 years time for that model and when a part, like a basic hinge fails you might have to scrap a otherwise perfectly good bike. In the long run, owning the Brompton will likely cost you less, as you say you are not the type that swaps a bike often, it should be seen in the context as a longer term investment. The Brompton will certainly win out, and they are incredibly popular that if it didn't work out, it will not lose all it's value and you could sell it without taking a huge financial loss. The Btwin will not be worth very much a few years on for sure!

The Brompton is not a bike many people regret buying (so long as they are serious about folding bikes). Some people have managed to tour the length of the UK on a Brompton, carrying everything they need, so you will not have any issues carrying shopping in rear panniers. You can get a Brompton in 6 speed, adding the motor assist, this will be sufficient for all kinds of terrain, and mechanically speaking, it's a simple contraption, so less faff with maintenance and services. I can't see any reason to look at the competition if you are serious about buying a folder. Lack of long term support for parts from other dealers should be a huge deal breaker and not worth risk on the money saved imo.

If the range is a problem, consider owning one folder that doesn't have a motor for your train rides, and a standard hybrid ebike that will do your shopping without fuss for when you are not commuting. Remember, you can also wear a backpack with an ebike, as you are working less hard to push the bike, you won't get all sweaty (one of the main reasons people like panniers). That said, you need to check maximum weight load of rider and luggage on all your models. If you exceed that, you will have problems with parts failing, and likely void any warranty claims if the manufacturer found out.


----------



## Rusty Rocket (8 Feb 2021)

I know you haven’t set a budget yet, might be worth working out how much you’d save by not getting the bus - assuming you’d replace x amount of your journeys with the bike (what about when it’s raining/snowing/cold?). A Brompton does look expensive but if you do some sums versus the bus over say 5 or 10 years it may seem like a less scary investment. Worth seeing if your company has a cycle to work scheme your could use as well. 

I have a folding bike (Carrera Intercity) and I would not take it on a busy train - it folds but not as much as you’d need (assuming the train into Glasgow is busy). There really is no substitute for the fold of a Brompton.


----------



## tribanjules (8 Feb 2021)

I always end up with a smile when I take my flea bay brommie out rather than one of my full size fleet. Likewise with decathlon version, which I think gets about 20 odd mile range ? Not a lot but good enough to get a teenage daughter asking me to go out in last lockdown. It has better brakes than my brommie so must sort brommie pads out


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Feb 2021)

*Mod note:*

In light of comments upthread i'll just drop in this reminder for everyone to keep it nice. Please be welcoming to new members and bear in mind that their experience and expectations are likely to be different to your own, so keep advice useful and to the point.

If you do suspect shenanigans, a note to the mods so that we can look into it would be preferable to accusations in thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> https://www.raleigh.co.uk/gb/en/stow-e-way/
> 
> 
> Also this one, any thoughts on this?



The TransX motor on the Raleigh was temporarily withdrawn from sale due to incurable unreliability.

I see the motor is now described as 'new', which may mean the system has finally been sorted.

The Decathlon looks a better bet, cheaper, and there's no reason to think the basic hub motor installation will not be reliable, although it will be 'no name' Chinese.

A point against the Decathlon is that it runs at 24 volts, which means the motor will be weaker than the more modern designs which run at 36 volts.

Might not be a problem if you are not tackling steep hills or if you can put in a fair amount of effort yourself.

Your proposed daily mileage of 30 miles could be another problem, and will certainly be at the realistic limit of the Decathlon bike, unless you can manage on the lowest power setting.

From 12 years of ebiking experience, I think it unlikely you will comfortably be able to lug any ebike on and off a train twice a day in rush hour.

Hopefully, you can prove me wrong about that, but you really need to at least handle, lift, and carry any prospective purchase.


----------



## 1lor (8 Feb 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The TransX motor on the Raleigh was temporarily withdrawn from sale due to incurable unreliability.
> 
> I see the motor is now described as 'new', which may mean the system has finally been sorted.
> 
> ...



Yeah when I was riding my bike daily at speed (the pic I posted is my bike), i carried my bike up 3 or 4 flights of stairs it weighed nearly 14 kgs that was easy. Today because I am not as fit that would be impossible as I don't have the leg muscle density anymore. 

No I don't cycle 30 miles but that would be that absolute maximum that I would need as a leisure cyclist it'll be closer to 10 miles for work and the same again for food shopping.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

1lor said:


> Yeah when I was riding my bike daily at speed (the pic I posted is my bike), i carried my bike up 3 or 4 flights of stairs* it weighed nearly 14 kgs *that was easy. Today because I am not as fit that would be impossible as I don't have the leg muscle density anymore.
> 
> No I don't cycle 30 miles but that would be that absolute maximum that I would need as a leisure cyclist it'll be closer to 10 miles for work and the same again for food shopping.



At the risk of repeating myself, I did mention upthread that in my opinion, the weight could be a significant deciding factor. E-Bikes are generally, heavier than their not battery equivalents, because, for one thing, the battery is quite heavy. I have a "Chinese unbranded' Dahon lookalike folder with 20" wheels (no battery). It cost about £200 new (Ebay). It is perfectly fine for riding, I can comfortably do 15-20 miles or so on it. It folds easily, but not particularly small, and, fits in the car (Renault Captur) no problem. But, at 73 years old, I would not like to have to carry it (folded) for more than about 20 metres. Certainly lugging it on and off a train twice a day would not be my idea of fun.

I would echo @Pale Rider ' s advice, it would be wise to actually, at least, handle, lift, and carry any prospective purchase.

In my, admittedly limited, experience, there are two types of folding bicycle; ie those which fold enough to be reasonably portable (eg Brompton, the may be others); those which fold small enough for storage, or, to fit in a car boot. You need to decide what YOU require.

Other than that, I would suggest, you will get a wider range of opinion (but, not necessarily better advice) by googling "folding electric bicycles reviews".


----------



## 1lor (8 Feb 2021)

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## 1lor (10 Oct 2021)

Hi all,

I am looking to get https://www.evanscycles.com/brand/brompton/m6l-2021-electric-folding-bike-913875#colcode=91387518 brompton folding ebike.

I went to Evans to have a look, I was quite impressed with it not at all dowdy as I originally thought, they said that it does not come with rear pannier rack which I do need. Is there anything else I should consider putting on the bike or upgrades which would be at my cost? The sales person said the hub is available on 6 speed model not the 2 speed; i'm not sure if that is a problem or why its on one model but not the other, i'd like to know why? The one i viewed had the hub in the rear wheel?

I don't know much about hub only familiar with shimano gearing on an ordinary manual bike. I had read somewhere if you were to push the bike with a hub gear that you get resistance (i think that's what i read)?

Can you use it as a regular bike if i took the battery off?

I'm intending to apply for a loan through energy savings trust to pay for it. Hope someone can assist?


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2021)

The hub motor is in the front wheel, so the rest of the bike is pretty much standard Brompton.

At one time, they offered two and six speed ebikes.

The current choice may be no more than a result of the difficult supply conditions in the bike (and other) trades.

I'm bound to observe the factory eBrompton is an awful lot of money.

Nano have been converting Bromptons for years.

Same basic design, front hub motor with the battery in a Brommie bag.

Some choice in terms of batteries and control systems, which means you could spec the bike more to your commuting needs.

Also the option to convert a late used Brommie which would probably get the job done for about £2,000 - a big difference from £3,250. particularly if you are borrowing the money.

https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/


----------



## 1lor (10 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The hub motor is in the front wheel, so the rest of the bike is pretty much standard Brompton.
> 
> At one time, they offered two and six speed ebikes.
> 
> ...



I'm going down the loan route as there is no interest on it; hopefully i'll be approved. I couldn't pay for £2k outright anyhow, so thought I may as well go for this model. Salesman told me they have a 2 speed model (M2L) and 6 speed model M6L, they said something about the rear hub is to to get more speed (6 speed), is this right?


----------



## Drzdave58 (10 Oct 2021)

1lor said:


> I'm going down the loan route as there is no interest on it; hopefully i'll be approved. I couldn't pay for £2k outright anyhow, so thought I may as well go for this model. Salesman told me they have a 2 speed model (M2L) and 6 speed model M6L, they said something about the rear hub is to to get more speed (6 speed), is this right?


The M6L will give you more gear range which is an advantage, but if you plan on having it electric assisted then a 2 speed would be sufficient i think.


----------



## 1lor (10 Oct 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> The M6L will give you more gear range which is an advantage, but if you plan on having it electric assisted then a 2 speed would be sufficient i think.



Yeah i am not used to hubs, i always prefered to have many gears the 21 speed shimano i had on my other bike wasn't enough for me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

1lor said:


> Yeah i am not used to hubs, i always prefered to have many gears the 21 speed shimano i had on my other bike wasn't enough for me.


If you check out the Brilliant Bikes YouTube channel they compare the Electric Bromptons, 2 vs 6 speed. There are several useful videos with tests of range etc.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2021)

1lor said:


> Yeah i am not used to hubs, i always prefered to have many gears the 21 speed shimano i had on my other bike wasn't enough for me.



You seem a bit confused over the gears.

The six speed Brompton is a 3X2 set up, a three speed hub gear and two cogs - all on the rear wheel.

The two speed just has the two cogs.

Two speed is simpler, a bit lighter, and will probably suit the commute, provided it's not very hilly.


----------



## 1lor (10 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> You seem a bit confused over the gears.
> 
> The six speed Brompton is a 3X2 set up, a three speed hub gear and two cogs - all on the rear wheel.
> 
> ...





Tenkaykev said:


> If you check out the Brilliant Bikes YouTube channel they compare the Electric Bromptons, 2 vs 6 speed. There are several useful videos with tests of range etc.



Yh I've seen that I would still opt for the 6 speed due to large cost in buying the bike to begin with, where and how I use the bike is likely to change anyhow. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

1lor said:


> Yh I've seen that I would still opt for the 6 speed due to large cost in buying the bike to begin with, where and how I use the bike is likely to change anyhow. Thanks for the advice.


I think the consensus was to go for a 6 speed even if you live in a flat area. The greater choice of gearing gives a bit more range.
( I'm waiting for the MK2 Electric, I'm hopeful that there's one in development )


----------



## 1lor (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think the consensus was to go for a 6 speed even if you live in a flat area. The greater choice of gearing gives a bit more range.
> ( I'm waiting for the MK2 Electric, I'm hopeful that there's one in development )



I've not come across MK2 Electric before, how does it differ to the one I am considering?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

1lor said:


> I've not come across MK2 Electric before, how does it differ to the one I am considering?


As far as I am aware, the MK2 doesn't exist. I'm hoping / expecting that Brompton is developing a new power train using the experience and data gained from the existing customer base. They may of course have been making subtle changes to the existing electric model, I expect a few tweaks to have happened since the bikes were first introduced. I know the motor was designed with the help of Williams, working within the constraints of the bikes geometry, but I don't know of any " tear down " of an existing unit.
I can see a time when I purchase an electric Brompton, just not yet.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I know the motor was designed with the help of Williams,



I suspect marketing bullshite.

The motor, or one with an identical appearance, was in the original equipment catalogue of a German supplier.

After at least five years of thinking about it, all Brompton could come up with was a basic battery in bag front hub drive which had significant reliability problems.

Incompetent hardly begins to cover it.


----------



## jann71 (12 Oct 2021)

if you haven't already have a look at Kinetics they do lots of custom builds. 
https://www.kinetics-online.co.uk/folding-bikes/brompton/rohloff-brompton-order-form/


----------

